# Unable to access Alliance BB Internet by my DELL Laptop.



## kg11sgbg (Apr 23, 2017)

I am running Alliance Broadband by having Tp-Link TL-WR740N wifi 150N Router configured properly.
Till yesterday I was able to access the network by my DELL Inspiron 14 5447 Laptop at ease.
Today due to my own fault as I tinkered the WR740N through the Dell laptop,everything went kaput.
I wanted to clone the mac address of Tp-Link router with the Dell,but I ended up messing the system of cloning the wifi network.
Since,then the DElLL refuses to connect to Alliance Broadband.

Please Help me friends.
Friend, [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] hopefully you may be listening,aren't you?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 24, 2017)

Post more details.Can you connect via lan?What exact error you are getting while trying to connect via wifi etc.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 24, 2017)

^Well,Dell is easily getting connected through Reliance JiO.
I have my BSNL line kept,not surrendered yet,as I had to take a 1 day leave from office. Next Month perhaps. Yeah, LAN is working perfectly with Dell 5447.
While trying to connect the Dell 5447 to the wi-fi connection of  WR740N router(Alliance Broadband connection)it is not getting connected. It was showing the (wi-fi) SSID name as secured but no internet with a small yellow triangle cum exclamation sign on the wi-fi icon at taskbar.
I had properly provided the correct password/key.
Still in vain.

*My DELL Inspiron 14  5447 laptop now has Windows 10 (64-bit) Ver. 1703 with OS build 15063.138 all properly upgraded and successfully installed to function.*

The wi-fi module(*device driver*) of Dell 5447, the Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 has been updated to its latest update from Dell India site.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 24, 2017)

wifi connectivity is different from net connectivity over wifi.Are you saying that you can connect to wifi network but after connecting there is no net connectivity(hence the yellow/limited icon status)?If yes then confirm if you can router settings page at 192.168.0.1(or 192.168.1.1) in Dell after connecting via wifi(but with no net connectivity).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> wifi connectivity is different from net connectivity over wifi.Are you saying that you can connect to wifi network but after connecting there is no net connectivity(hence the yellow/limited icon status)?If yes then confirm if you can router settings page at 192.168.0.1(or 192.168.1.1) in Dell after connecting via wifi(but with no net connectivity).


The message on the sidebar of Windows 10  is shown as "no internet,secured" under the wi-fi connectivity name.

- - - Updated - - -
 @whitestar_999,friend,another query.
Alliance Broadband internet connection is done by the setup of using Tp-Link TL-WR740N  N150 ,Wi-Fi router and connection of a Desktop-PC.Naming it PC-1
I have another Desktop-PC, naming it PC-2,which is connected with Netgear D1500   N300  (adsl2+)  modem/router.

How do I access Alliance Broadband net connection by PC-2 ?

PC-2 is kept in a separate room. Please help me,Friend.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2017)

Message may be wrong sometimes due to some other factors,is internet not working at all in Dell.Also you didn't answer if you can open router settings page when connected via wifi in dell laptop.

You can not simultaneously connect to & use 2 networks on a single system without some special setup requiring some complex networking rules,software(& possibly hardware).If you are using some usb wifi adapter in desktop then simply disconnect from netgear wifi(bsnl) & connect to tplink wifi(alliance).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Message may be wrong sometimes due to some other factors,is internet not working at all in Dell.Also you didn't answer if you can open router settings page when connected via wifi in dell laptop.
> 
> You can not simultaneously connect to & use 2 networks on a single system without some special setup requiring some complex networking rules,software(& possibly hardware).If you are using some usb wifi adapter in desktop then simply disconnect from netgear wifi(bsnl) & connect to tplink wifi(alliance).



For the first one, YES DELL is working fully O.K. with Alliance. I can open router page in Dell.
Actually, due to the  very nature of Cable Broadband characteristic,which provides Static IP address, I have to open the desktop(PC-1) first and log onto the login page of Alliance to connect to service. ONLY AFTER THAT I can use the Dell laptop to access the Alliance Network,even if I shut down the PC-1 desktop(provided the WR740N router must be kept ON).

Due to old habits dying hard I only switched on the router and then the Dell,forgetting that this is not a Dynamic IP address network like BSNL,hence the problem.


For your 2nd part of the comment,what I want is that whether PC-2 can access Alliance network through connecting between TP-LINK TL-WR740N router and NETGEAR D1500 modem router,if I use NETGEAR D1500 only as a router(pulling off the BSNL RJ11 line).In that case after opening and connecting the Alliance network,let me switch off PC-1.
Only PC-2 should be kept open to access Alliance Broadband internet.  
IS THIS POSSIBLE?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2017)

I didn't get you,why do you need to login from pc-2 desktop when you can simply login from pc-1 desktop & then turn it off.Once login is done from pc-1 & turned off,both dell as well as pc-2 desktop can connect to alliance network(assuming pc-2 desktop has a usb wifi adapter). There is no difference or benefit from logging on pc-2 compared to pc-1.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I didn't get you,why do you need to login from pc-2 desktop when you can simply login from pc-1 desktop & then turn it off.Once login is done from pc-1 & turned off,both dell as well as pc-2 desktop can connect to alliance network(assuming pc-2 desktop has a usb wifi adapter). There is no difference or benefit from logging on pc-2 compared to pc-1.



Sorry Friend for my weird explanation to you.
Actually, I want Alliance Broadband Connection to PC-2(not login),through the Netgear router(disabling modem functions).
How can I proceed?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 25, 2017)

I see!Again,why do you want to use such a way.I am only asking because this way you will not be able to use your tplink router which is a more suitable device for such connection.If you still want to try then be aware that using this method will reduce your netgear to simply acting as a basic switch(you may consider it as a very crippled version of a router). Connect incoming alliance connection lan wire to 1st lan port & desktop to any other lan port after disabling DHCP server in netgear settings.Then manually enter IP details of alliance network in desktop pc(if they are given by alliance) lan settings else leave them as auto.After doing this try opening login page on desktop.

You can see this link to get an idea:
How to use your WiFi ADSL Modem cum router as a Wireless access point onl


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 26, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I see!Again,why do you want to use such a way.I am only asking because this way you will not be able to use your tplink router which is a more suitable device for such connection.If you still want to try then be aware that using this method will reduce your netgear to simply acting as a basic switch(you may consider it as a very crippled version of a router). Connect incoming alliance connection lan wire to 1st lan port & desktop to any other lan port after disabling DHCP server in netgear settings.Then manually enter IP details of alliance network in desktop pc(if they are given by alliance) lan settings else leave them as auto.After doing this try opening login page on desktop.
> 
> You can see this link to get an idea:
> How to use your WiFi ADSL Modem cum router as a Wireless access point onl




Actually I want to use the Netgear D1500 as a simple router or rather an access point(AP).

I do have the Static IP address of ALLIANCE(full set) ,kept by me.
I've read the article provided as a link.
After factory reset of Netgear,shall I provide the Static IP address of Alliance?
In that case,should the DHCP be disabled?

Friend just guide me correctly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 26, 2017)

Don't do factory reset,just disable DHCP first & then copy paste those static ip details in pc lan settings.Also I doubt this method will work for more than 1 device at any time if indeed static ip is provided by alliance network.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you very much.
In fact I won't be using PC-1 and PC-2 simultaneously.
Thanks again [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], my Friend.


----------

